# Easy Peach Dumplings!



## Phoenix

http://myincrediblerecipes.com/easy-peach-dumplings/

Easy Peach Dumplings!

TOP WITH COLD VANILLA ICE CREAM OR EVEN TONS OF WHIPPED CREAM, IT'S SO GOOD!

INGREDIENTS:

1 CAN CRESCENT ROLL DOUGH
8 SLICES CANNED PEACHES (JUICE RESERVED)
1 STICK BUTTER
1/2 CUP 7-UP
1/2 CUP POWDERED SUGAR
1/4 CUP BROWN SUGAR
1 1/2 TEASPOONS VANILLA
CINNAMON

INSTRUCTIONS

PREHEAT OVEN TO 350F

GREASE A 8X8 BAKING DISH AND SET ASIDE.

PLACE EACH PEACH SLICE ON THE LARGER END OF AN UNROLLED CRESCENT ROLL DOUGH PORTION. FOLD THE CORNERS IN, AND ROLL UP.

PLACE EACH DOUGH COVERED PEACH SLICE IN THE PREPARED PAN.

IN A 2 CUP LIQUID MEASURING CUP, MICROWAVE THE BUTTER UNTIL MELTED.

STIR IN THE SUGARS, VANILLA, SODA AND THE JUICE FROM THE CANNED PEACHES.

SPRINKLE THE DUMPLINGS WITH CINNAMON TO TASTE. DRIZZLE OVER THE LIQUID MIXTURE TO COVER ALL OF YOUR DUMPLINGS.

BAKE FOR 40 MINUTES.

IF YOU NOTICE IT GETTING BROWNER THAN YOU WOULD LIKE, LOOSELY COVER THE PAN WITH FOIL.

SERVE WITH WHIPPED CREAM, ICE-CREAM, OR DRIZZLE THE JUICE FROM THE PAN OVER THE TOP.

ENJOY!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Looks very yummy. Peaches sooo delicious right now.


----------



## Phoenix

I wish I had all the ingredients right now to make this! But I'm stuck at home with no transportation until tonight...oh well...another time, I guess...LOL


----------

